# Home made index head.



## aametalmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

I am building a home made index head from a new 40:1 gear box i bought off ebay for 29 bucks. Mine is an English made David Brown for a piece of surveying equip but any Boston or eq GB will work. I wanted a smaller indexer and this one has a 2 1/2" spindle hole centerline. I am gathering up metal for a spindle with a 1 1/2x8 thread turned down to 3/4" to fit the hollow shaft in the out put side of the box. The imput end will have a keyed 7/8" shaft that will hold my little index plates i bought from an ebay seller in England pretty cheap. I need to make the sector arms and misc parts. Pics to come...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a pic of the 40:1 gear box. This one has a hollow out put shaft so i can make a few different spindles. One with a 1 1/2-8 thread for a chuck or faceplate and one with a 60 degree point like a dead center. The orig shaft is pic 2. The short stub end will be my 60 degree center or 1 1/2 threaded when those 2 shafts are made. I only have like 65 bucks in this project incl the 4 division plates...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are my 4 division plates from England. They are just over 1/8" thick and 3 3/4" in dia with a 5/8" center hole. They are from a clockmakers supply store on ebay. marypoppinsbag is the seller. Yes they were made by a female thats why the funny sellers name LOL...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

> author=chengdave2003 link=topic=412.msg1377#msg1377 date=1291591492
> I've got a gear box from an industrial gate opener....no idea what ratio. I'm going to keep close tabs with this thread to see what you do.
> 
> Dave



Just mark the 2 shafts and turn the imput until the output turns one turn then you will know your ratio. I used 40:1 because most index heads are that ratio. I have a 60:1 also but its being used right now on my roller/scroller. Either ratio will work but you can get more with the 40:1. The chart that came with the plates lists both...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

I looked earlier on ebay at her store and didn't see mine either. She had a website ME Tools Online but the link doesn't work. When you get ready i would just email her from ebay and see if she has more or making more. Well back to the drawing board...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 6, 2010)

> author=chengdave2003 link=topic=412.msg1418#msg1418 date=1291659352
> Bob,
> 
> How much backlash/play do you have on the gear reducer?
> ...


I can't feel any. I know when using one you always go in the same direction prob because if any backlash...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Well i had to go back to the drawing board for a few minutes today. I forgot that the plates have to bolt to the GB body somehow. Don't know what i was thinking earlier but i am on the right track now. I squared up a 3"x3"x3/4" block of steel in my SB shaper and now its going to the lathe to be bored and a bushing added for the shaft to turn smoothly in. Pics coming...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

I took a piece of 1 13/16" x 42" round bar in on trade for a small welding job. I don't know the flavor and it has some colors painted on the end and it cuts nice in my little bandsaw with little chips. So it should make a pretty good spindle. Now to turn it down to 3/4" and thread the big end 1 1/2-8 for my 4" chuck or faceplate...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

Turns out the bar is 4130 0r 4140 and its tough. Been ripping off about 45 thou a pass with a pretty good feed rate. I have a 1/2 barrel of chips and a good 1/2" to go. I overheated my little 1/2 hp motor so we are in a cool down mode...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

If i could keep all the chips in the basement my wife would be happier. Well i have it down to .751 .001 more to go then i can put in a keyway and thread the big end...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 9, 2010)

Shaft at .751 and my paper barrel of chips. Think i am going to use my shaper to put in the keyway. I can do it 5 different ways but i want to try that...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I got the main shaft fitted to the GB. The bore of the GB was full of cosmoline so i had to clean it out. Then i bored the plate that holds the drilled division plates and fitted it with an oillite bushing and left a .600 nose to keep the plates centered. I have to drill and countersink 2 holes in each division plate as well as thread the main spindle 1 1/2-8 for my chuck. Pics tonight...


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Here are some parts. Keyways still need to be cut in both shafts. The big main shaft still needs threaded and i need to make a locking collar for the back side. The small shaft is the drive end where the crank and plates will be. It needs a keyway and flats put on it. The big sq plate holds that driver shaft. It has a bushing so the shaft turns nice plus the division plates fit onto the nose of it. The plates need drilled for 2 holes to hold them to the sq plate. Quite a day of working at it...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

> author=aametalmaster link=topic=412.msg1434#msg1434 date=1291692454
> I can't feel any. I know when using one you always go in the same direction prob because if any backlash...Bob


And so the chuck doesn't unscrew...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 11, 2010)

Well i drilled and countersunk all 4 plates and got the 3/4" sq plate drilled and tapped for them to bolt to. My new counterbore got dull and i sharpened it with a file to get done. It said on the package either made in china or the USA let me guess. It took quite a while to fit all 4 plates and make sure they were right.
I also cut a 3/16" keyway on the drive shaft using my shaper. I haven't done too many that way but it worked well. I ordered a 3/16" endmill to cut the keyway in the spindle shaft because i wanted a keyway in the middle of the shaft. I will cut it with my lathe when the endmill comes in. Tonight i will thread the 1 1/2-8 spindle. Wow the tapping fluid got too me time to find something less potent...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 11, 2010)

Your doing a great job on that indering head, I'll be looking for the finished product bshould be nice.

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 12, 2010)

Spindle threaded 1 1/2"-8. And a built in center. Someday i will bore it out for a shortened #2MT dead center...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. On my way to the dungeon to make the sector arms and handle parts. I will add a spindle brake prob on that thick part i left on the spindle. I also need to make a lock collar to hold the spindle in and i have changed my mind at least 10 times. Then add a keyway in the main spindle and its about done...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking good Bob really interesting project. Be waiting for another installment!

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

I cut the 3/16" keyway in the main shaft tonight but my camera is Christmas shopping so pics later. I also ordered myself a 4" 3 jaw chuck and will start on a backplate late tomorrow night...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is the keyway milling...Bob


----------



## HSS (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a good friend offer me a 3 phase motor/gear reducer the other day and I told him I didn't have any use for it. I think I'll see if he still has it.
Thanks for the idea. ;D ;D

Patrick


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey if its free grab it. Even if you don't use it for an index head you will find another use for it...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

Well my 4" 3 jaw chuck came today. Tomorrow i have a "student" from the PM site coming over to learn chipmaking and we will make a backplate. I have been side tracked with job interviews and the holiday but i will get this thing finished...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 2, 2011)

Well my drugs finally wore off from the last few days and i was able to head to the SB dungeon and work on my 4" backplate for my 3 jaw chuck. I got it all rough turned and tomorrow i will bore and thread it with Video...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a little vid of turning my 4" CRS backplate for my 4" chuck. 3/16" deep cut running in backgear. Click on the pic. Enjoy...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 4, 2011)

Lathes doing a good job, Should be a nice one!

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Got the chuck backplate made and here is how i marked for the 3 bolt holes. I have a degree wheel that mounts on the end of the spindle with a pointer (pic1) Then i have a scriber mounted in my toolpost on the lathe centerline. And with the degree wheel on zero i scribe a line (pic2) then i move the wheel to 120* and 240* and scribe 2 more lines. Then i needed to move the cross slide in 5/16" from the edge for the center of the hole (pic3) and rotate the spindle while i scribe 3 more lines and (pic4) its all scribed ready to punch and drill...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Chucks on !!!! Mounted my JTS Machinery 4" 3 jaw...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

I need to finish the handle, sector arms and add a brake for the spindle. I have drawings made for both of them. I think i need to make a flat in the drive spindle for the handle. Maybe tonight i will mill the slot in the handle...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good Bob something you can be proud of. Be waiting for the last picture!

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

Well here are the sector arms being made. I started with some 1/8" x 1 1/2" flat bar and drilled 2 1/2" holes on one end. Then i took a 1" round bar and drilled a 1/2" hole thru it and sandwiched it all together with a bolt. Then scribed some lines, trimmed in the bandsaw and then shaped in the shaper. I could have just as easy cut them with a recip saw and ground them in a vise but i like my shaper. Tomorrow i will grind off and round the one end down to the round bar. Then one arm needs an offset so they both lay flat...Bob
Just click the link below...
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/aametalmaster/?action=view&amp;current=shaper004.mp4


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Couple more pics of the sector arm jig and how i ground the arms and then the arms. I need to bend a 45* in one so they both lay flat then cut off to suit...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

Well we can all learn together. I did it 35 years ago and like everything else i forgot but someday it might come back. I lots of books to go thru...Bob


----------

